
Where Are the New Instruments? - salutonmundo
https://www.jefftk.com/p/where-are-the-new-instruments
======
galaxyLogic
It may be because music industry is hype-driven. It is based on the beliefs of
the consumer. Like Steinway is so great. Whether or not it is what matters is
the people's adoring attitude towards something great. It is like expensive
French wines, they're really not that great but they are expensive, hence
wanted.

In electronic popular music you got to have Fender Strato-Caster or Gibson Les
Paul. Nothing lesser will do. That is because of the star-myth perpetrated by
the music industry.

It's a bit like the diamond industry. Diamonds are expensive because every
girl is taught to want one.

So a new instrument? Musicians don't trust them.

~~~
galaxyLogic
Or maybe it's like perhaps counter-intuitively you can't be the best on
something which very few people play. You got to be the best on playing the
same instrument that the stars play. You can't start your own sport, that
would be the equivalent of playing a new instrument. Just a thought, don't
know how much truth there is to it

